# winter is over and time to break up this ice



## montanaman (Apr 14, 2012)

had a chance to take a boat out and do a little running. had to break some ice to make room and having fun doing it. look no tunnel hull just 300hp with a scott 752
https://youtu.be/D3peHgUyQo0


----------

